# Pineview dog/pet rules



## Leaky

I haven't brought my dog to Pineview for over a year but I was planning on doing so in the near future again. I've heard/read various comments about dogs at Pineview and restrictions thereof sp I've been trying to research this. So far various web sites indicates that Pineview is not manged as a state park and is thus under the forest service purview. I realize that various camp grounds, etc may have dog restrictions but there is a lot of shore line that one can access w;o using camp grounds and other privately run areas. The only thing I have found is under Weber County Gov., Pineview:
18-3-6 Dogs. Dogs are not allowed on the Anderson Cove beach day use area, Middle
Inlet day use area and Cemetery Point day use area. This restriction does not apply to an assistance animal.
I generally go in to the north shore or North Fork area So if any one has some specifics on dog use limitations, like being kept on a leash or some such, I sure would appreciate the info. I can't tube fish with a dog on a leash.


----------



## k2muskie

Hey Leaky...this time of year with no charge there isn't really any issues with bringing your Dog. 

Now during the summer its a whole different story. The middle swim beach doesn't allow dogs at all (boy did we find that out last year), Port Ramp does but must be on a leash...seen numerous dogs not on a leash there and I'm sure the owners of the dogs were quickly told to put them on a leash. Cemetery Point area same thing no dogs on the Beach...Anderson Cove Camp Ground...dogs are allowed on one beach with leash (again seen numerous dogs off the leash and the camp hosts chasing down the owners to get the dogs on a leash)...other Beach at this campground area again no dogs 'at all' on the beach.

But again this time of year there aren't any American Land and Leisure folks around so take the Pup as it shouldn't be a problem at all. Water temp is 59* and pushed 61* today.

Good Luck and post up that Smallie Report...


----------



## Leaky

k2muskie,
Thanks for the response bud.  I pretty much knew what you told me. My concern is for the rest of the general shore line. Are there any restrictions for dogs? I always thought not but some folks are inferring different and I want to put it to rest. I can't find any restrictions, but I sure would like to know for sure!!!!!


----------



## dubob

Leaky,

Just stop by the Forest Service office in Huntsville on the road out to Cemetery Point and ask them. Or look up the phone number (or call the Ogden FS Office and ask them for it) and call them. I'm sure they would be more than happy to give you the information you seek. :mrgreen:


----------



## Leaky

Good idea.


----------



## JigginJus10

Let us know what you find out


----------



## Leaky

Well, now I'm confused again. Was up there a couple of days ago at the N. shore access and there was a forest service sign that talked about pets/dogs. When I read it it said that dogs/pets had to be on a leash or restrained (or was it under control) - short term memory problems). Sooooooo - I called the forest service office in Ogden (couldn't find a # for Huntsville) and asked. The gentleman seemed confused by my question and when he finally understood he asked someone else and they said that as long as we weren't on the "beaches" there was no restriction. He also indicated that the campgrounds, etc. were closed now. I just didn't get a good feeling that I got an informed answer so, for now,-------- I guess I'll take my dog??? I'm not going back for awhile so if any one has a # to call the forest service at Huntsville or finds out anything new, please post up.


----------



## Leaky

Well, I think I finally got an answer that I have confidence in. Called Ogden Ranger District, and talked to Rick and he said in the undeveloped areas of the pond, no problem, just have your dog under control while you're out in the tube, don't let him cause any "problems". It was that "control" word on the access sign that was worrying me. I conclude that any normal obedient dog therefore is just fin roaming the shore line with ya or out swimming with ya.


----------



## Grandpa D

That's good news.
It's getting hard to find ponds where you can take a dog for a swim.
How is it worded at Jordanelle?
I remember you saying that you have to have the dog on a leash there.
It this every where on Jordanelle, or is the same rule about under control good there in places?


----------



## Leaky

Grandpa D,
This is old information that I researched several years ago, so may be inaccurate, if so would appreciate any corrections. :? The main "hooker" is that the "state park" boundary covers the entire shore line at Jordenelle and according to their state park rules, dog/pet must be on a 6 ft. leash. Sooooooooo, ---- that pretty much stops me unless I break the law, which I see all the time, especially on the "old road" at the N. end.


----------

